# Dennis Tinerino, HOF Bodybuilder, Dead at 64 From Cancer



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dennis Tinerino, HOF Bodybuilder, Dead at 64 From Cancer by Joe Pietaro The bodybuilding community lost one of its true heroes with the passing of Dennis Tinerino, 64, on May 7. The Hall of Famer had been waging a battle with stomach cancer for the past year and a half. Instead of looking for the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

